# Sonic The Hedgehog.............



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

But a rather nice Omega Speedsonic it certainly is










Agreed the deal on the forum last month I finally collected it last Sunday in London.










It has a NOS case and the dial, hands and crystal are new so pretty much pristine










It has a Spanish Day Wheel which I was a bit unsure about but having found the cost of replacing I've decided to live with it for now










I've not signed up for Spanish lessons yet - I think I'll stick with the Rioja for now and see what happens... :wine:










I have to admit I think this is one of my favourite buys so far - I love it - and it looks great alongside my other f300's :man_in_love::thumbup::inlove:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a fine looking item, no doubt.

If you were so inclined, is it possible to get an English date wheel?


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations - That's a very handsome watch indeed - and cracking pictures too :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> is it possible to get an English date wheel?


On my way to work this morning...I saw three flying pigs, two piles of rocking horse manure and a box of ESA 9210 English date wheels. :band:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It's practically immaculate.

You've done well to get hold of one in such amazing condition.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice, Barry!! Mine is winging it's way home after spending holiday beachside in the UK. If it looks anywhere near as good I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Rumour has it..there is a small stock of them !! Although i suspect these are jealously guarded.

In fact the right hand type is harder to find NOS...Omega only supply a generic set now.which taper somewhat...much like the Tissot type from the era.

Sigh..i suppose that eventually that will become the norm..another peice of originality lost...much like the dials they insist on fitting to the Lobster variants.

K


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

That looks rather nice, does it come in English?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > is it possible to get an English date wheel?
> ...


Cousins part number "OME12559056A" Omega 1225 9056A?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Have you ordered one Andy ?

Last time i ordered what Cousins said was a ESA Cal 12** Day wheel....i got the actual mechanism that changes it....not the plastic day wheel itself.

I've got the Omega parts catalogue somewhere..i will check the part No.

K


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> Have you ordered one Andy ?
> 
> Last time i ordered what Cousins said was a ESA Cal 12** Day wheel....i got the actual mechanism that changes it....not the plastic day wheel itself.
> 
> ...


Hi Keith

I got a couple through the other day. They were on 28-day back-order from Omega.

They look to be identical to the one that Omega returned as a spare part when they serviced my Lobster.

Will post a picture tomorrow.

Think they're new parts. The packaging is bar-coded, so I doubt they're NOS.

Cousins double checked the part reference before confirming the order.

They've also got French ones listed as in stock and a few other bits and pieces.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ordered one Andy ?
> ...


Excellent news Andy...i wonder whether they are remaking them.....if so..perhaps they will do so for the 1250 and 1260....i will have to have a word with a friend of mine..

Cheers Keith.


----------



## jjoel (Aug 25, 2009)

I just want to add congratulations from Pennsylvania. It's truly gorgeous, but the photography may be the equal of the watch! I'm anxious to post a couple of pix of my f300s now, but am waiting on delivery of a Canon ringlite and a lens extender for my 100mm macro. My pieces probably aren't the equal of this, you gents can judge that, but I'm on a tight budget now.

Joelhttp://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/public/style_emoticons/default/thumbsup.gif


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Just a beautiful piece :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

That's absolutely lovely. I have one (via this forum also) that is all original and in fine condition, but the sharpness of the case edges on yours is incredible....

English date wheel from Cousins was Â£19.01 for one inc Vat and Delivery - it would be rude not to even if you don't fit it until it's next service!!??

Had a chance to look at the insides of mine when Keith T kindly did a battery fit and calibration for me a few weeks ago.....I'm hooked - how people can be a bit funny about these movements simply because it's not a pure automatic/has a battery......they are works of art AND technical genius IMHO.....

It can't be long before the word gets out.... :thumbsup:

Enjoy!

Best Regards,

David.


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, that's very nice a true classic! Enjoy in good health.


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

Very nice buy.



> It's truly gorgeous, but the photography may be the equal of the watch!


 I agree, one of the things I like about watch forums is the quality of the photographs.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

jss said:


> Very nice buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To quote Sammy Davies Jnr after a fantastic display of hand gun twirling which brought the House down at the Palladium......

"AW Shucks - I wouldna have dun it lessen I was good" :yahoo:

But seriously thanks for the compliment - appreciated


----------



## Matt B (Nov 10, 2009)

thats a nice looking watch - never seen one before


----------

